

Show HN: Seeking collaborators for plugin je5 - juanele

https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;jschaves&#x2F;jquery-je5&#x2F;
I have been developing &quot;je5&quot; for some time. I would like to find collaborators in order to improve and further develop this plugin.
An application example:
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;je5.es&#x2F;je5-background-animate-100.html
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;je5.es
======
moron4hire
>> The aim of this project is to make the interaction between javascript,
jquery and HTML5 easier.

I'm confused by what that is supposed to mean.

~~~
juanele
Thanks for asking. I want to create a common code in order to have a single
way to write javascript and html5. I know it is still a long way to go, and
this is why I am asking for the support of the community.

~~~
moron4hire
It mostly looks like a declarative animation plugin for jQuery. The way you're
expressing that, "common code to write JS and HTML5" doesn't get that across.
I'm not sure it is even a correct description for what you're doing, as you
don't seem to be developing a DSL of any kind, but really just a jQuery
plugin.

The first thing you're going to have to answer is "why should anyone use
this". It looks a bit like D3 ([http://d3js.org/](http://d3js.org/)), at least
in concept. People already understand D3, at least what it is for.

With D3, we know right away, it's in the name: "Data-Driven Documents". We
then see a very compelling example, then some prose on what D3 _is_ (not what
it's planned to be) in clear language. What does D3 do? "[It] helps you bring
data to life..."

So why should people use JE5 instead of D3? If you can answer that, then once
people are using it, I think they will naturally start wanting to contribute.
But first, you gotta get people using it.

~~~
juanele
You are right, I am not very good at explaining myself, mainly in English (I
am from Spain). What I really meant is what I desire it to become. But as per
your suggestion, I have changed it now to what it really is at present. My
purpose writing here is also to hear people's comments, so I can improve.
Thank you very much.

